# help needed mega urgent



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i haven't got time to explain the situation at the moment but i 'll do it later. for now i ned help with royal canin kitten milk. the instructions are in foreign and the english is covered by a saticker. i need someoe to explain how to mix the correct amount of powder to water. do i use cooled boiled water. help needed mega urgently please


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Use google stranlator that should help


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I've tried everywhere to find instructions, and can find none. I'd ring Royal Canin direct.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

RC milk powder? It's two measures of water to one of the milk powder. You can use any scoop or spoon as long as you remember those proportions. Their scoop is 10ml so if you use a full one of those then it's to 20ml of boiled water cooled to 50 degrees. Don't ask me how you check that - I just pour 20 ml into the RC bottle, let it cool a couple of minutes, add a 10 ml scoop of the powder, put the top on and shake


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

we used this for ours and it is one level scope per 20mls of water. I used boiled water like for a babies bottle and then cooled in a jug as it doesn't mix well if not hot. HTH x


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I've tried everywhere to find instructions, and can find none. I'd ring Royal Canin direct


The reason the proportions are etched on my brain is because I've had to do exactly that a couple of years back


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Don't be tempted to thicken the milk. In this case, too much milk powder is worse than runny milk


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I know CG is very busy and cant update but can anybody give advise on a tiny kitten clicking and has milk coming from its nose, they have all just had a vet check, not good im afraid, B12, flea and worm treatment has been given, ideally kittens need a blood tranfusion but the vets cant do this on such tiny kittens, CG will explain better than me.
Kittens and mum are severly aneamic. (sp)


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

SOunds like cleft palate if coming out of nose. PTS in that case, but vet should have picked that up.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks Spid, thats what i thought, the vet told CG to just try her best but its not looking good so prepare for the worse.

How can anybody let their animals get into such a state.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh no, hope that's not the beautiful black and white fluffy litter.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Did the vet check for a CP? Do you know how old the kittens are?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

sadly it is the black & white kittens.
I only know they are 3 weeks old, mum killed a kitten today, vet check as the gums are white, B12 given but vet said they did need a blood transfusion, full of fleas and worms and severely aneamic.
Mum is also aneamic and was full of fleas.

The other cat is now in labour, she has been wormed and flea treated, i just hope all goes well for CG.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> sadly it is the black & white kittens.
> I only know they are 3 weeks old, mum killed a kitten today, vet check as the gums are white, B12 given but vet said they did need a blood transfusion, full of fleas and worms and severely aneamic.
> Mum is also aneamic and was full of fleas.
> 
> The other cat is now in labour, she has been wormed and flea treated, i just hope all goes well for CG.


I wonder if it was the clicky kitten that died? Was she seen actually killing it? Hope the other cat goes better.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Clicking kitten is still alive at the moment, this is the kitten that after bottle feeding had milk drops coming out its nose, this kitten is very weak.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

spid said:


> SOunds like cleft palate if coming out of nose. PTS in that case, but vet should have picked that up.


how awful, I never knew they could get that


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh dear, this doesn't sound hopeful. They're so young I wouldn't know what to do for best in this situation.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Clicking kitten is still alive at the moment, this is the kitten that after bottle feeding had milk drops coming out its nose, this kitten is very weak.


Not so sure about the cause having found out how old they are. Surely a CP would have been noticed before now? Could this clicking be lungs/breathing?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

a quick update: just finished another feed. the kitten that was 'clicking' seems to have stopped now. i think it is just so weak though that it doesn't seem to have the energy to lick or suck so i am literally dripping the tiniest of milk into it's mouth and eventually it swallows. they are very weak and the vet doesn't think they have much chance but we are trying our best for them. they are covered in fleas and are badly anaemic. they need a blood transfusion to have the best chance but are way too small. the stupid woman said she doesn't believe in flea treatments and just picks the fleas off every night with tweezers. there is such a lot i have to tell you but i simply don't have time right now. i'll try and get back on later and explain everything


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I know you are doing your very best CG, all you can do is try.

I have everything crossed for you. xxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

havoc said:


> Not so sure about the cause having found out how old they are. Surely a CP would have been noticed before now? Could this clicking be lungs/breathing?


it is breathing very heavily, and is very very weak. the others are weak but this one is the worst. one has already died this morning


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Clicking and milk drops out the nose makes me think milk in the lungs, very likely if this little one isn't swallowing. Really, your vet should have showed you how to tube feed. Prob too late now. Sorry.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Clicking and milk drops out the nose makes me think milk in the lungs, very likely if this little one isn't swallowing. Really, your vet should have showed you how to tube feed. Prob too late now. Sorry.


i've just managed to get some more milk into this one. i've noticed the tongue looks like it is sticking to the roof of its mouth most of the time. what could be causing this, would it just be weakness do you think


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

If you can I would try tube feeding and nutridrops .. If you can get hold of these items ... Fingers crossed


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i've just added photos to this thread:
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-heal...ue-cats-kittens-so-poorly.html#post1063124641


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Clicking is often fluid in the lungs, pneumonia or uri.

Also agree with the Nutridrops. Subcut fluids can also help lethargic kittens


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

cats galore said:


> i've just managed to get some more milk into this one. i've noticed the tongue looks like it is sticking to the roof of its mouth most of the time. what could be causing this, would it just be weakness do you think


Sounds to me like it might be dehydrated.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

sadly this kitten passed away in my hands at 10.55pm tonight. i think another one will follow very soon - just because a stupid person doesn't believe in flea treatment. i'm so angry
RIP poor babies - 3 weeks is no life at all especially when it's due to cruelty


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

r i p little one, you must be exhuasted,hope you eating too and keeping your strength up ,best wishes for you all x


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

RIP baby. It must be heartbreaking for you.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

oh God Im so sorry to read this, you are so brave clearing up other peoples mess - such a waste of life, RIP little one and sending you big hugs CG x


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i didn't think i'd have any babies left by morning, but thankfully there are still the last two with me. they seem stronger but i don't want to get my hopes up at all. my labrador thinks she's their mom and is sitting watching over them


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm so sorry you lost him, RIP little one.

Best of luck with the remaining kittens


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

So sorry, CC


----------

